# Lightroom (not classic) on 2 PCs?



## rptdc (Jul 11, 2019)

I plan to install Lightroom CC app on 2 computers (PC desktop and Surface Pro) with the same photo files already synced on both.  

Could I install LR CC app on both PCs, import all or perhaps current and last year's photos into LR CC from my folders on one PC (and I assume this means they are added to my cloud)?

Would this keep Lightroom cc synchronized between my 2 LR CC installations?

**Only one LR install would be used at a time.  If I add or delete photo files to my PC folders on one computer, they are immediately synced to the other through SugarSync.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 11, 2019)

That is exactly what Lightroom (CC) is designed for. Install Lightroom on both computers, log in on both computers and that's it. Everything will sync.

I'm not sure what you mean with "_they are immediately synced to the other through SugarSync_", but you should *not* try to sync anything through some third party sync. Lightroom will already sync everything.


----------



## rptdc (Jul 11, 2019)

Thank you Johan.

Next question:   I would like Lightroom Albums and/or Folders to mirror my photo folders and subfolder organization on my computer.  Is there a way for me to add photos to Lightroom and maintain this original organization?  ...or do I need to manually create and name each folder and subfolder in lightroom and then add my computer's folders and subfolder contents to LR one at a time?


----------



## rptdc (Jul 12, 2019)

Figured out (at least what seems to be working for me) the 5:54 post.  

...I guess the next question would be how I delete a post?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 12, 2019)

rptdc said:


> ...I guess the next question would be how I delete a post?


At the bottom of each post is a menu "Report Edit Delete"....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 12, 2019)

clee01l said:


> At the bottom of each post is a menu "Report Edit Delete"....


Only for moderators. 

We don't usually worry about deleting questions, because someone else might come along with the same question and appreciate your answer.


----------

